# NW Ontario



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished either Separation or Big Sand Lake near Kenora, Ontario? My buddy and I are looking at both for a mid June trip. Both lakes have "character" with potential for great fishing. Thanks from the UP


----------



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

wally28 said:


> Has anyone ever fished either Separation or Big Sand Lake near Kenora, Ontario? My buddy and I are looking at both for a mid June trip. Both lakes have "character" with potential for great fishing. Thanks from the UP


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry, no I haven't fished either one of these particular lakes, but I do love going to NW Ontario. I hope that someone chimes-in for you with some good information....
http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-big-sand-lake-kenora-on/
http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-separation-lake-kenora-on/nearby-hot-spots/


----------



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

itchn2fish said:


> Sorry, no I haven't fished either one of these particular lakes, but I do love going to NW Ontario. I hope that someone chimes-in for you with some good information....
> http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-big-sand-lake-kenora-on/
> http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-separation-lake-kenora-on/nearby-hot-spots/


tha

Thanks, still planning the trip


----------

